
Ask HN: Advice for a new Tech Lead? - aalhour
Good evening everyone,<p>I am a senior software engineer working at a company that develops SaaS B2B products for hotels and the hospitality industry in general.<p>I got promoted this month to the position of a Tech Lead on a team other than than the team I was in last year.<p>A bit of background, my work last year was involved in Full Stack software development for the product lines. My new team, now, develops data intensive APIs that our partners use to setup their hotels in the mass markets on our products.<p>The team size is 5 engineers, we report to the VP of Engineering directly. The scope of my work is to lead the team technically and be involved in the software development responsibilities as well.<p>What advice can you give me? What are the characteristics of the best Tech Leads that you have ever worked with? What do you wish your current&#x2F;previous Tech Lead did for the team to make things better? How do you enable your team for better productivity and efficiency?<p>Thanks a lot!
======
cottonseed
Past posts:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10395046](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10395046)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13432331](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13432331)

~~~
aalhour
Thanks a lot for sharing these threads.

